# Auf der Bulau gefunden: "Ass Saver" von "Stevens Bikes"



## Bejak (3. Oktober 2017)

Die Bulau ist ein Hügel zwischen Dietzenbach Steinberg und Urberach/Offenthal. Da bin ich heute morgen einen sandigen Weg runter gebrettert und irgedwo unterwegs lag so ein Ass Saver von Stevens Bikes auf dem Weg. Ich habe ihn in Verwahrung genommen, um ihn seinem Besitzer zurückzuführen.

Wer in der Gegend in den letzten Tagen einen verloren hat, mag sich bei mir melden. Vielleicht kann man ja auch mal ne Runde in dem Gebiet miteinander drehen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Oktober 2017)

Coole Aktion!  Vorbildlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bejak (3. Oktober 2017)

Freut mich, dass das so gesehen wird. Aus einem anderen Hobby (Eisenbahn Fotografieren) bin ich das gewohnt, es gibt da in der Szene gewisse Spots, wo schonmal ein Objektivdeckel oder mehr liegen bleibt, die machen es da genauso. Und beim Biken über Stock und Stein fällt auch schonmal was unbemerkt runter.

Ich habe heute Morgen in dem Gebiet 500 Höhenmeter (laut Google Earth) eingesammelt, ohne einen Weg zwei mal zu fahren, nur Kreuzungen bzw. Berührungen auf je einer Kreuzung gab es. Eigentlich ist der Kreis Offenbach ja ziemlich flach, aber ich habe jetzt ne 23km-Tour ausgeknobelt, die ich auch mal zum Feierabend fahren kann, ohne mit dem Auto das Rad erstmal wohin transortieren zu müssen.  (Bis zum Fuß des Hahnenkamms sind rund 25 km in der Ebene, und das ist der nächste richtige Berg in meiner Gegend)

Falls es Interesse an der Tour gibt, kann ich die ja mal vorstellen. Ich will sie aber vorher noch 1-2 mal fahren, es gibt noch ein kleines bischen Entwicklungspotential, vielleicht schaffe ich die ja noch auf 600 Hm auszubauen...


----------



## Bejak (7. Oktober 2017)

So siehts da übrigens aus, auf der Bulau...





Am Keltendenkmal, eine Ochsentour sind 500 Hm nicht!




Das ist an der längsten Steigung, nicht aber die steilste. Die unterbricht meine Route aber fast oben, um über einen kleinen Singletrail auf 400m Länge nochmal knapp 50 Hm zu vernichten, die dann ein Waldweg weiter wieder hoch genommen werden.




Drahtesel und fressende Gäule im Gegenlicht.




Diesen Trimmdich-Pfad-Buckel habe ich heute Morgen neben meiner Route entdeckt und gleich die Route angepasst, um ihn mit in die Route hinein zu nehmen. 




Und das ist der längste Trail im Bulau-Wald, 800 Meter lang, der Weg klettert weiter unten in einer kleinen Rinne erst wieder ein Stück hoch und am Ende hat man wieder 50 Meter vernichtet, die anschließend wieder genommen werden müssen. An der Stelle hab ich neulich auch den Ass Saver gefunden. Es hat sich übrigens noch niemand gemeldet.




Und das ist auch nochmal ein kleiner Singletrail, allerdings kaum Gefälle, und das Ding endet am nächsten Waldweg im Schlammloch, welches von unzähligen Hufen gestaltet wurde.




Selbstportrait.



 
Das hier ist steiler als auf dem Foto zu sehen, Nordseite Wingertsberg, bisher habe ich es wegen der Weg-Qualität und der Enge zwischen den Büschen noch nicht geschafft, am Stück da hoch zu fahren. Meine Tour klettert die 30 Höhenmeter zum Hainerpfad übrigens nacheinander an vier Stellen zwischen den Kleingärten hoch und gleich am nächsten Weg wieder runter, die Steigung beträgt da bis zu 30°.


----------



## Thorginator123 (14. November 2017)

Hallo,
Gibt es auf dem trail auch sprünge?
Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Bejak (14. November 2017)

Alles harmlos. Mit ein bischen Fantasie ist aber vielleicht am Ende der 800 Meter-Strecke was machbar. Ich möchte die Strecke am Sonntag Vormittag mal wieder fahren, wenn es nicht zu nass ist.


----------



## preak (15. November 2017)

Guten Abend,

die Strecke sieht sehr gut aus. Auch ist das eine sehr nette Geste.

Wird es in naher Zukunft auch GPS Daten geben?  würde mich freuen.

Viele Grüße
Tobi

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bejak (16. November 2017)

Ja die gibts. WIr können auch mal zusammen fahren.


----------



## preak (16. November 2017)

Ja klar, gerne doch. Wenn ich dir nicht zu langsam bin  

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bejak (16. November 2017)

Keine Sorge, ich bin auch langsam. Hast du am kommenden Sonntag Morgen Zeit?


----------



## preak (16. November 2017)

Muss ich mit meiner besseren Hälfte abklären. 

Was heißt früh und wie lange wollen wir fahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bejak (16. November 2017)

Würde sagen um 9 oder 10? (Sonntags ist das für mich "früh"... vor allem in der kalten Jahreszeit. Aber wo hab ich was von "früh" geschrieben?)

Sind nur ca. 25 Kilometer, kann man in 2 Stunden gut fahren.

Wettervorhersage: Knackige 6°C, schwacher Wind, meist wolkig (also ein paar Sonnenstrahlen gibts zwischendurch doch)

Am Ende der Tour könnte man mittags zum Italiener auf dem Wingertsberg, alternativ gäbe es unten auch einen Griechen oder "gut bürgerliche deutsche Küche" (also das was wahrscheinlich jeder selbst daheim machen kann). Bei dem Italiener müsste man Tisch reservieren.


----------



## preak (17. November 2017)

Hey, 

das klingt doch alles sehr gut. Nur leider kann ich diesen Sonntag nicht . Aber wie sieht es den nächsten Sonntag aus? 

Wenn wir so zwischen 12-13uhr starten ? Vielleicht auch etwas später dann könnte man ja sozusagen Abendessen


----------



## Bejak (17. November 2017)

Am 26. kann ich nicht.

Ich fahre am Sonntag Morgen die Strecke auf jeden Fall, hatte jetzt 2 Wochen lang keine Zeit, das ist nix...


----------



## preak (17. November 2017)

Viel Spass


----------



## Bejak (17. November 2017)

Wird schonmal klappen...!


----------



## Bejak (19. November 2017)

Habe heute Morgen wieder meine Runde gedreht, bin 2 Wochen nicht dazu gekommen, jetzt merke ich das wieder in meinen Beinen. 

Um zum Ausgangsgrund dieses Threads nochmal zurück zu kommen. Der Ass Saver ist immer noch hier. 

Und jemand anders hat eine Trinkflasche hinter dem Hexenberg gefunden und sie dort in die Schutzhütte gestellt, da habe ich sie heute Morgen gegen 11:30 gesehen. Wer vermisst seine halbvolle Trinkflasche? Ich habe sie dort gelassen, sie muss also an der Schutzhütte abgeholt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

